

Reducing Lwan memory usage by 2670% - dsr12
http://tia.mat.br/blog/html/2013/12/08/reducing_lwan_memory_usage.html

======
osmala
If something is X% less or reduced then the number you are taking percentage
from is BEFORE the change, not after. So its (820-32)/820 . So its really
reducing 96%

Correct way of getting huge percentages is saying it used to be X% More. You
can get MORE huge percentages you can get LESS less than 100%.

~~~
Aardwolf
Indeed. Reducing by 2670% would mean the software would actually be creating
memory out of nothing (negative memory usage).

------
acidx
That article is a year old. Lwan now uses ~9MiB in the same configuration
instead of ~32MiB.

